# Torquay



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Folks
Hope you all had a great xmas.
just wondering if there were any plans for another TTorquay week end in 2007.
Happy new year
BillP


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

BillP said:


> ....
> just wondering if there were any plans for another TTorquay week end in 2007.
> ....
> BillP


Yeah, I was wondering the same myself.

Had a great time last year.

Dave


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TThriller said:


> BillP said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


I have 52 a year [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

... yeah! could sell the missus on a weekend in Torquay and get away with a TT meet... just let me know when ...


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

jbell said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > BillP said:
> ...


Blimey, I get that much in a good week


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TThriller said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > TThriller said:
> ...


52 weekends that is in Torquay. :wink:



05prey said:


> ... yeah! could sell the missus on a weekend in Torquay and get away with a TT meet... just let me know when ...


How much for her then :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

If anyone needs their car interior rinsing I'll be up for this one


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTotal said:


> If anyone needs their car interior rinsing I'll be up for this one


My missus can well vouch for that John :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

My first weekend and a very good one at that enjoyed it very much


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Guys,
looking at getting a date sorted for this, watch this space... :idea:


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Would definitely be interested if date isn't a clash etc.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys & Gals,

I will try and contact Ant and see if he is interested in running this event again. The main spring event for the TTOC is the Isle of Man event in early May.

Steve


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT Law said:


> Guys & Gals,
> 
> I will try and contact Ant and see if he is interested in running this event again. The main spring event for the TTOC is the Isle of Man event in early May.
> 
> Steve


Good man Steve!

Most I've spoken to reckon this popular event should become an annual TTOC fixture. Hopefull TTotal would be willing to put on a couple of his excellent and well organised cruises again this year.

Can't see it being a clash with your IoM event if TTorguay was to be the same time as last year: early March would be 2 months clear of IoM.

I reckon there would be enough cars from the Midlands to form a mini-cruise to TTorquay. Lottie would be best placed :wink: :wink:

I'm definately up for this one!

Dave


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I'll definately be there, it'll take me 2 mins to get to TTorquay seafront from home so i'll leave plenty of time :wink: or i'll just leave the car at home and see you in the pub


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi there

This looks like it will be fun 8)

Look forward to seeing the finalised dates.

Subject to no clash i will be there.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Count me and the missus in had a great time last year


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I've just had my Corbyn Head mailshot inviting me down again for a weekend break.

Has anyone spoken to Ant yet?

Or are we all going down there ad-hoc...

Dave


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bump

Whoops sorry !


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Is this event going to happen this year, I'm wondering :roll:

Anyone spoken to Ant yet about dates?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I have E Mailed the Corbyn Head asking for dates and prices. Hopefully these will be available by the weekend for me to proceed. I am away this week but will post an update next weekend.

Steve


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Any news yet Steve?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave,

I believe that the local reps have been or are being contacted by Lee to agree dates with the Corbyn Head.

Steve


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

All, I will be in contact with the relevant reps early next week and move this forward.


----------

